# The Video Gaming Divide and Console War



## Ryukouki (Apr 16, 2014)

Video gaming communities can be among the worst communities by far. There are communities that pride themselves on complaining and moaning at the developers (actually, that’s a majority of all communities), and some that pride themselves on a hypothetical superiority that the hardware they own is the only hardware that should be owned. I’m the strange guy who doesn’t care about the who, what, or when; I like to know why things happen. I like to see (or attempt to, anyway) why these things continue to happen after so many generations.

[prebreak]Continue reading[/prebreak]

Honestly, from my standpoint, I can’t even really call myself a gamer anymore, which is hilarious because I work as a reporter on a gaming forum. I spend all my hours doing research now and gaming has pretty much dropped off of the priority list. That probably skews my view on the way I see video gaming, but hey, since when is it wrong to have an opinion?

What kind of games do I play, you may ask? I play some computer games and mix it up with handheld stuff, but I don’t hate on any of the other console makers just because I don’t have their console. It annoys me because I would make a purchase, talk to some people about it, and then get laughed at completely because said item has no games, said item has inferior hardware, said item has an absurd price range with no real “payoff.” Why does that kind of stuff matter to some people so much when it works well enough for me?

I strongly believe that gaming should be just a recreation. I play an hour or two a week to take my mind off of the rigors of working as a researcher or from the toils of being a student in the science discipline. I don’t see the correlation of how I played games on a Nintendo console makes me have the mindset of a ten-year old gamer, or how the only real way to experience “true gaming” is by playing on a PC. I do not see that correlation whatsoever. I also don’t see how people can get so riled up over video gaming, but that’s a whole different beast to tackle for another day.

The way I see it, people (realistically) can only afford one option. Choosing one console of a set of different options makes it a difficult choice, and as of this generation’s consoles, they are getting much more expensive, so the choice has to be the right one. Nowadays, these consoles are the same. They push out games with impressive graphics and fancy hardware, but it just does not appeal to me anymore because of the lack of real innovative feel that we used to see in the nineties, things that made gaming consoles an absolute day one purchase. I look at the newest generation of consoles, and I’ll be damned, but I don’t see anything really noteworthy about making a purchase for. It’s starting to become like smartphones, where every new revision they get a slight spec bump, with a better graphics engine, better camera, and then becomes thinner. And for me, that’s where I see this divide coming from. There will always be a subconscious justification to make the purchase right. People have to make this difficult choice, and then they start inventing reasons why their purchase was the justifiable one. Is it a proven fact that with about $500 you can make a computer that can flatten all the current consoles? Sure, but why does it matter? It’s not wrong to want to feel like you made the wrong decision, but nobody wants to make the admission that they chose poorly. When I see these arguments about the Wii U having not reached its potential, sure, the facts say as much that the sales have been poor, or the games are being weakened in the face of better hardware, but there are still happy gamers who own their Wii U and have no problems with it at the end of the day. I don’t see the need to compare the Wii U to something like the PC; it’s like comparing apples to oranges. You can show me as many statistics or fact sheets as you want, but it doesn’t impact me because at the end of the day, gamers should be choosing what they want based on what appeals to them.

And then there’s the whole marketing thing. These big corporations play on us all the time, and hypothetically, they should be taking some of the blame for the plight that created this divide. The big corporations play on our weak emotions and then make big dollars out of us, and when one does better, they essentially rub it in the face of the other developers. Sounds cliché, but with that in mind shouldn’t these developers take a bit of the blame for the issues that plague gaming communities as of late?


So, if you’re just tuning in today, glad to see that you made it here! What do you think about this whole console/PC superiority complex that has gaming communities fighting constantly? Do you think that the idea of gaming communities being divided is a result of our own fabrications? If you’re one of the lucky few that has all of the latest consoles, what do you think about it, having experienced all the different methodologies that developers have provided? Let me know what you think in the comments below!


----------



## Gahars (Apr 16, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-purchase_rationalization

Explains a whole lot, really.


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 16, 2014)

Gahars said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-purchase_rationalization
> 
> Explains a whole lot, really.


 

Goddamn, where the hell do you find this stuff?!

EDIT: thats actually pretty close to what I wrote too.  It just has key words and fancier vocabulary.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ps4 is better than Xbone >_>


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 16, 2014)

Its not really about the products.
Its about the opinions.
"PS3 is infinitely better than 360" is just another way of saying "My opinion is better than yours"


----------



## Gahars (Apr 16, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Goddamn, where the hell do you find this stuff?!


 
The word "wizardry" gets thrown around a lot these days...



Black-Ice said:


> Its not really about the products.
> Its about the opinions.
> "PS3 is infinitely better than 360" is just another way of saying "My opinion is better than yours"


 
I wouldn't even say that, necessarily. There's no harm in debating the merits of one system or another, and people shutting themselves into hugboxes and refusing to hear alternate viewpoints isn't any better.

The problem comes when people get so damn attached to their console (or computer, or car, or anything, really) of choice that they draw battle lines and take up "sides." The way these people see it, an insult towards the console or company is a personal slight against them, and that fuels all sorts of nastiness.

I mean, I can appreciate the schadenfreude, but it's still a pretty ugly thing.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 16, 2014)

I got all 3 consoles.
I use the 360 for multiplats, the Wii for exclusives and the PS3 pretty much for the exclusives as well.
I prefer the 360 controller cause it's a bit more ergonomical, yet I hate the Dpad.
I love the Dpad on the PS3 tho.
The Wii just doesn't appeal to me in general but I like the simplicity of the games for it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2014)

I sense this reply will be somewhat similar to my censorship reply

It runs something along the lines of "like what you like as long it is not hurting others*, if you are going to try selling me on the same though you had better bring ammo". Not so many people seem inclined to bring good ammo and I do so enjoy shooting down bad arguments. Granted it seems to be both a help and a hindrance that I have no love or dislike for any companies

*tree hugging types know I am always up for a fight there.

Alternatively you seem to have joined me in doing the postgaming/nongaming gamer bit, http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-nongaming-postgaming-gamer.350157/

That probably feeds back into the above as well -- I like engineering (especially computer, electrical and industrial quantities mechanical/materials), I like game mechanics/systems, I like the maths behind game mechanics/systems and I like to engage in a bit of light literary criticism. Bonus is the games world seems to be a nice example of a somewhat undeveloped err... example for each of those.


----------



## bradzx (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't care which game system is best.  All I want is play for fun.   I usually to Nintendo system but I notice other game look cool and awesome, but my mom won't let me because I have bad happen spend my money for game.   Lol.  But someday, I will buy it.


----------



## Enigma Hall (Apr 16, 2014)

I actually spend more my time  with my cellphone than games. So many option and seen  not have time to it.


----------



## Mario92 (Apr 16, 2014)

One thing I hate the most when people mix opinions with facts (I hate saying word facts as then is starts to sound like lame argument..). This is core problem with PC vs Console wars as there's no argument againts that PC is most powerful and customizeable gaming system. That definitly doesn't mean it wouldn't be enjoyable to play with console! For some reason some users only playing with consoles are trying to argue againts that with various things like "you can't buy powerful PC with console price" which isn't related to any way to the fact that you CAN build more powerful machine and of course it would cost more... 
Then with some users only playing with computers begin to make same mistake and start to list all the reasons why their decision sticking with PC is best thing. 

That said of course I would buy the games for computer where I sinked couple thousand euros for cheaper starting price than for last gen console that I have under my TV. That doesn't mean I wouldn't buy games for that console and I wouldn't enjoy them, with Nintendo devices I usually enjoy games even more than playing with computer even if that's the cheapest console there is! 

Choosing between Playstation and Xbox may be most fought thing besides PC vs Console as those two systems are actually pretty much alike and share mostly same game library but choosing another one almost completely closes another one off as they have their own ecosystems. Of course you could get both but in terms of money it's not that wise when 99% games are the same for both. This brings problem said in that Wikipedia article that if all friends own Xbox your choises become limited as buying Playstation leaves you behind the circle and of course you haven't bought inferior system as all your friends like it and you just invested hundreds of euros for it!


----------



## liamash3 (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't really care about owning only one console. I'll tend to purchase a console for a game series it has that I like (eg; Halo for Xbox systems) and just be happy to play that. I play game consoles for having fun and enjoying the games, not because I want to brag to friends that I own x and it's better than y because z.


----------



## Tattorack (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't own or have ever owned any major consol (unless the NDSL is considered one). That said, I have played a number of hours on playstation 1's, playstation 2's and 3's (at a friend, nearly completed Crash Bandicoot 3, by regularly visiting a ps2 demo stand nearly completed Rayman and Ratchet'n'Clank 1&2, fully completed Heavenly Sword and nearly Uncharted on a ps3 demo stand. Besides that I've played a whole assortement of other games fleetingly) and a number of xBox 360 games (a good bit of Battlefield Bad Company, Transformers, Spiderman 3 and a Kinect sporty-thing-forgot-the-name). The xBox has been the only one that has crashed or  froze on me regularly, and I have been to a number of countries.
I'll say that I don't want anything to do with whatever has a Microsoft mark on it.
Micro has been so dissappointing to me over and over again (and I'm talking about Micro in general) that I just don't trust it anymore.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 17, 2014)

I have been playing video games a little too long to get caught up in the whole "My system is better than yours!!!!" deal.

Even when the 2600 was the hot item, I owned a lot of other systems (Odyssey2, ColecoVision, Intellivision, TI99/4A,Commodore 64...) so I can honestly say I just love games in general.

The only thing that gets me even remotely upset, is when people make up complete BS about some system or another because they didn't own one and have zero clue as to what they are talking about. One of the reasons you will rarely read a negative word from me about the 360, I don't own one. I will pick one up eventually... I mean I own like 20-30 360 games and like 5 controllers for it... lol

Maybe I do have a problem... I own a lot of games for systems I don't even own. (Is that an addiction?)   

The other category of people I have a problem with "Revisionists" not even sure why they try since you know like Google and stuff... I supposed they pray on the lazy and easily manipulated.


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 17, 2014)

I used to be a ninty & PC Fanboy but Foxi4 and ninty them self made me reconsider.
Looking at it from neutral perspective most arguments for and against a platform are just stupid imho.
I have my PS3, Wii, 3DS, PC and I'm happy with those systems (I know, I don't have a Xbox but since the initial Xbone announcement I kinda dislike Microsoft). 
In the End it's the games we buy the Platforms for.
I don't exactly need amazing graphics but most of my Online Multiplayer experiences are on PC.
PS3 has all the sexy Metal Gear Games and RPG's sooooooooooooooo.
And Wii for all the Local Multiplayer games ofc. 
3DS because I like Pokemon and Monster Hunter.

You may see a Platform Exclusive Game pattern on my consoles.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 17, 2014)

It's a simple as this. 
If you're a gamer. 
You play fucking games. End of story. 
Screw your preference, Screw your stereotypes of company's and consoles, screw all that shit. Pick up a controller and play a game on whatever system you want and stop crying about what system is better. 

I had every system last gen, and this gen I have a Wii U and an Xbox one. I'll get a ps4 down the line. Why? Because I LIKE GAMES AND COULD GIVE 2 SHITS ABOUT WHAT I AM PLAYING THEM ON


----------



## calmwaters (Apr 17, 2014)

I hate it when people say they hate on something. Isn't it enough to just say you hate it? I'm sure Foxi'll be in here soon with his "Nintendo's bad marketing campaign, Nintendo's lack of games, Nintendo, Ninty, Nintellivision", but I don't care about any of that. I could endlessly squabble with people about what's wrong with the gaming industry, but I've got more important stuff to do. I think the Imps in Medina Village had it right when they said, "Mystics fought the humans nearly 400 years ago. My motto is 'forgive and forget', but not many seem to agree with me." Whether it be 5 years or five weeks, you've got to learn to forgive all shortcomings of the game industry (and this would apply especially to Nintendo since they've been the foremost example these years.)


chavosaur said:


> It's a simple as this.
> If you're a gamer.
> You play fucking games. End of story.
> Screw your preference, Screw your stereotypes of company's and consoles, screw all that shit. Pick up a controller and play a game on whatever system you want and stop crying about what system is better.
> ...


 
Well written. People would do good to follow this advice.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 17, 2014)

Someone who posted an article on kotaku covered this pretty well.
http://www.kotaku.com.au/2014/04/why-fanboys-act-like-jerks/


----------



## Reploid (Apr 17, 2014)

You are too cereal about this. Be a fool, we are playing stupid games here, like some kids. And kids confronting each other all the damn time, especially about their toys. Its fun to declare from time to time that PS3 have no games or XBOX is DONE.


----------



## Originality (Apr 17, 2014)

My opinion is that it's all about the games. Some games play better on PC, some on console, some on handheld, and some on phone/tablet. And since I own all of the above (bar PS4/Xbone), I have nothing hindering me from playing any game I want to.

The only reason I haven't bought into the latest generation is lack of games that interest me.


----------



## emigre (Apr 17, 2014)

PS4lyfe you dirty tarts.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 17, 2014)

It's going to be hard adding something that Gahars, Chavosaur and Firegrey haven't already said. 

The thing about gaming and fanboyism is pretty much layed out. What strikes me as odd, though, is where the PC is in all this. Perhaps it's just me where my PC and television are next to each other, but still...I don't consider PC's as much more than consoles that can do other tasks as well...or consoles as trimmed down PC's playing catch-up (read: they include most features PC gamers use for years...at some point). Yet somehow, I still feel like it's a controversial stance and there's a gap between PC gamers and console gamers. Maybe that'll go away with the steam machines, but TBH, I think it'll just gets lumped in with the consoles. Strange...is it really that different if you're gaming from a couch or from a chair?


Personally, I game on everything. For the moment, I'm mostly doing PC games (okay...trying to get older games to work on linux...and then losing myself in how much fun they are). But I've got a PSP and 3DS that barely see any use (that 3DS is probably still on 2.0 of firmware...I can't even be bothered to check into gateway-stuff). Bought some games for 360 to play "later" (read: probably never) and my wiiu is only used as a weighing instrument now (I vowed I wouldn't play DK until I got a job). But I don't see myself being any less of a gamer because I almost browse more gaming forums than actually play games. The culture still interests me, and I still consider it my home.

I know there is somewhat of a divide, but I don't think it's as bad as some people make it out to be. A console "war" sounds so hostile, and that's not even talking about "blah" being the master race. Naah...it's more of a friendly competition. Kind of like soccer teams. Sure, you've got your favorite and someone else got theirs. And arguments can get pretty heated But we all know it would become pretty dull very fast if there was only one team on the field.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 17, 2014)

emigre said:


> PS4lyfe you dirty tarts.


Like you do not enjoy a dirty tart.


----------



## Khasho (Apr 17, 2014)

Great Article....I also use to think this way but by passing of time my opinions have changed...i don't care about the systems anymore its the games i care about.... I remember once I was on a forum this moderator of that forum was arguing how psp is better than DS....I told him DS has good puzzle games like Layton series which I really like than he responded that psp has Buzz which is better than layton... so at that moment i stopped replying because people usually believe their console is always better than others...


----------



## Pitou (Apr 17, 2014)

Yep, great article. I'm now 41 and have 2 kids. I feel exactly the same about this new generation. A couple of years ago, I would rush to buy the new consoles. This time, I bought the new generation consoles much later. I don't feel as excited as I was before. ( Maybe I'm getting too old!  Lol!) I feel a lot of redundancy in games. No new ideas. The only really "new" thing we had in a couple of years is the Wii remote that changed the gameplay a lot, IMHO. I own all of them btw. Me and my friend collected them all over the last 15 years. We even have the 1972 Magnavox Odyssey! All in all, I always loved the Mario and Zelda franchises, so the choice is clear for me. I have to admit I really appreciate the new Donkey kong on the Wii U.

Pitou!


----------



## Hyperstar96 (Apr 17, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Nowadays, these consoles are the same. They push out games with impressive graphics and fancy hardware, but it just does not appeal to me anymore because of the lack of real innovative feel that we used to see in the nineties, things that made gaming consoles an absolute day one purchase. I look at the newest generation of consoles, and I’ll be damned, but I don’t see anything really noteworthy about making a purchase for. It’s starting to become like smartphones, where every new revision they get a slight spec bump, with a better graphics engine, better camera, and then becomes thinner.



Nintendo went for actual innovation and new games for a low price, and look where it's getting them.

The fact is that people don't _want_ innovation anymore. They really do just want a slightly updated version of what they already have. People talk about smartphone "gamers" and the stereotype that they only want cheap and unfulfilling experiences, but I'd argue that it's almost equally true for console gamers now. People only want whatever advertises the most widespread social experience (_advertises_, not _actually has_). They're forgetting that the primary function of a video game console is to play video games! And exclusives, at that. "Look, I can stream to Twitch." I could already do that with a capture card. "Our system can play Assassin's Creed and Batman, it's clearly the best." So can my three year old PC! The "winner" of this console war will be whoever has the best advertising and whoever is the best at insulting their competition. That's why Sony is doing so well right now. Innovation and quality games just aren't going to cut it this time around.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 17, 2014)

Hyperstar96 said:


> Nintendo went for actual innovation and new games for a low price, and look where it's getting them.
> 
> The fact is that people don't _want_ innovation anymore. They really do just want a slightly updated version of what they already have. People talk about smartphone "gamers" and the stereotype that they only want cheap and unfulfilling experiences, but I'd argue that it's almost equally true for console gamers now. People only want whatever advertises the most widespread social experience (_advertises_, not _actually has_). They're forgetting that the primary function of a video game console is to play video games! And exclusives, at that. "Look, I can stream to Twitch." I could already do that with a capture card. "Our system can play Assassin's Creed and Batman, it's clearly the best." So can my three year old PC! The "winner" of this console war will be whoever has the best advertising and whoever is the best at insulting their competition. That's why Sony is doing so well right now. Innovation and quality games just aren't going to cut it this time around.


 
>Enter a thread railing against fanboyism and console wars
>Engage in fanboyism and console warring

:^)


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 17, 2014)

If people like a particular console or company more than another given company, such is their prerogative.  I have my preferences with Sony and Nintendo consoles


----------



## Mario92 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hyperstar96 said:


> Nintendo went for actual innovation and new games for a low price, and look where it's getting them.


 
Problem is that it's Nintendo. They play in all another league and that league seems to shrink all the time. I would hope they would get better 3rd party support however just like DS and Wii had - making games with consoles own merits instead of simply porting.

However 3DS and Wii U are pretty much gimmick. I myself love stereo-3D in some games but majority keeps it off which makes it widescreen DS for most people with less stylus controlled games 
With Wii U I actually laughed as Valve said they removed screen from their controller because it costs extra and isn't useful when playing actual game. I would love Wii U more if they'd focus more on regular Wiimote with motion plus instead of tablet controller to be honest as said when playing the actual game gamepads touchscreen is useless with screen part - with 3D World I actually use nose with touchscreen and wonder why can't I just pick up my Wiimote and use it as pointer like with galaxy. 

However you may have point. This gen consoles were advertised with better graphiz and processorz. That has seemed so weird for me as mainly PC gamer as wouldn't you just buy powerful rig if you want more graphiz and processorz?
However Microsoft forced kinect for everyone and Sony integrated Move more with their system and I know Move was actually pretty good in few games it supported with PS3. It wasn't major success for them so of course they wouldn't advertise it.


----------



## calmwaters (Apr 17, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> Someone who posted an article on kotaku covered this pretty well.
> http://www.kotaku.com.au/2014/04/why-fanboys-act-like-jerks/


It's... *sniff* beautiful. The probing of the human mind in regards to this fanboyism really fascinates me. I mean, I love Nintendo and I'll defend them just like a dog protects its bone. But don't act like it's my fault when I start biting you because you're trying to take my bone. And like the nice dog I am, I might put the bone in my house or sit on it or something, just for a warning. (I only bury it when I've got nothing better to do. There's nothing like a bone with bits of dirt on it... ) As for the Coke vs. Pepsi debate: Dr. Pepper RULES. Unless you like nearly flavorless drinks.





Gahars said:


> >Enter a thread railing against fanboyism and console wars
> >Engage in fanboyism and console warring
> 
> :^)


Who, you or him? Or maybe it's just metaphorical... yeah, that's it. I've said before I have trouble with marketing campaigns. I prefer for the product to speak for itself instead of hearing someone with heavily disguised bias speak for it. Don't you think 'railing' is too strong of a describing term for this thread? Ryukouki didn't rail in his post and I haven't seen a whole bunch of other people doing the same. And like FireGrey's article pointed out, fanboyism isn't always a bad thing. Console warring; well; it can be likened to the city-states of Athens and Sparta; before all of Greece was united, those people did an awful lot of fighting. Territory disputes, something like that.


----------



## emigre (Apr 17, 2014)

Hyperstar96 said:


> Nintendo went for actual innovation and new games for a low price, and look where it's getting them.


 

So much innovation that Nintendo have problems integrating into their gaems. And ha at new gaems at a low price, first party Nintendo gaems stay are around the same price as Sony and Microsoft gaems. And unlike the latter two, Nintendo software particularly Mario gaems stay at the same price at launch. I paid about £30 for Mario 3D Land about eight months after it launched. I paid around £20 for Tearaway at launch. One of those gaems was about innovation and was released at a low price.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 17, 2014)

emigre said:


> So much innovation that Nintendo have problems integrating into their gaems. And ha at new gaems at a low price, first party Nintendo gaems stay are around the same price as Sony and Microsoft gaems. And unlike the latter two, Nintendo software particularly Mario gaems stay at the same price at launch. I paid about £30 for Mario 3D Land about eight months after it launched. I paid around £20 for Tearaway at launch. One of those gaems was about innovation and was released at a low price.


 
NSMB DS and SM64 DS are still about $30-$35 USD used at GameStop, even though they're 8-10 years old and the launch price was $40. It's more than a bit ridiculous.


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 17, 2014)

Hyperstar96 said:


> Nintendo went for actual innovation and new games for a low price, and look where it's getting them.


Ha!
Out of the big 3, Nintendo is the only one that refuses to drop their prices on gamed years later making it much more expebsive than the other two.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 17, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> NSMB DS and SM64 DS are still about $30-$35 USD used at GameStop, even though they're 8-10 years old and the launch price was $40. It's more than a bit ridiculous.


 

Is that really Nintendo's fault though? Wouldn't the blame more fall on GameStop and their greed?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 17, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Is that really Nintendo's fault though? Wouldn't the blame more fall on GameStop and their greed?


 
Nope: Because those are still cheaper than the prices of new copies.


----------



## tbgtbg (Apr 17, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Ps4 is better than Xbone >_>



AIDS is better than Xbone

am I do this rite?

But seriously, sometimes it's just people trying to convince themselves about their choices being the right ones, sometimes it's not though. I mean were the criticisms about N64 using carts all just Sony Fanboy rants? No of course not.

As for PC, well, frankly if I want to play a console game, I want to play it on a console, not on a PC. Time was PC's offered a lot of unique style and types of gameplay, but today it's mostly console games with higher resolution or framerate. I'm not going to spend as much as a console just to buy a graphics card that will last me a few years. Compared to ~20 years ago when you could play something like Ultima 7 on a PC and have a truly original and worthwhile experience, whereas if you instead tried the SNES "port" and got some cut down, censored, nearly unplayable pile of crap, it's a completely different situation. Yeah, maybe I could have spent a lot of money on a computer and got Fallout 3 looking nicer but I'd rather just play it on 360 and be able to sit back and relax and watch it on the big TV instead of hunched over a keyboard and mouse. I actually did try it both ways, and I'll take the console, thanks. Reliance on online DRM and Steam and stuff like that, also a huge turn off.


----------



## Steena (Apr 17, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Honestly, from my standpoint, I can’t even really call myself a gamer anymore, which is hilarious because I work as a reporter on a gaming forum. I spend all my hours doing research now and gaming has pretty much dropped off of the priority list. That probably skews my view on the way I see video gaming, but hey, since when is it wrong to have an opinion?


Not so, apparently most who get a (paid) position in the videogames industry massively slows down or stops playing games entirely. That's a thing that only happens in this industry. One would think that people that get professionally invested in this would only play them more if anything, if only to keep updated since this medium is pretty wide and moves fast.

From reviewers justifying their review based on the first 3 hours of gameplay with "but I don't have time for this" to industry analysts that don't even know what all current-gen systems even are out on the market, you shouldn't feel so bad.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 18, 2014)

Mario92 said:


> With Wii U I actually laughed as Valve said they removed screen from their controller because it costs extra and isn't useful when playing actual game.


Costs extra is putting it mildly: it was the most expensive part that was used the least. It's also important that the wiiu controller was made for new games (that would use the controller). The steambox controller is designed to properly play the whole backlog of steam games.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Apr 18, 2014)

I only care about the games themselves , as for the system I didn't give shit from the start although in the last few years all of my friends moved away from consoles and know they only play PC games which is not my thing , therefore I don't talk badly of any game system even if I don't own one like the XBOX one or 360 since as you all know both a have almost the same game library.


----------



## Mario92 (Apr 18, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Costs extra is putting it mildly: it was the most expensive part that was used the least. It's also important that the wiiu controller was made for new games (that would use the controller). The steambox controller is designed to properly play the whole backlog of steam games.


 
Makes sense. However there hasn't been almost any game actually taking advantage of it. Trine 2 is one of only few examples as it not only made playing with wizard almost better than with mouse but also made playing with other characters better experience than with regular stick.
Even Nintendo Land focuses more on other stuff than screen being actual touchscreen. What I did notice as for single player games that use gamepad as primary screen you just newer look at TV screen at that point. For asynchronous playing it does work however.



tbgtbg said:


> As for PC, well, frankly if I want to play a console game, I want to play it on a console, not on a PC. Time was PC's offered a lot of unique style and types of gameplay, but today it's mostly console games with higher resolution or framerate. I'm not going to spend as much as a console just to buy a graphics card that will last me a few years. Compared to ~20 years ago when you could play something like Ultima 7 on a PC and have a truly original and worthwhile experience, whereas if you instead tried the SNES "port" and got some cut down, censored, nearly unplayable pile of crap, it's a completely different situation. Yeah, maybe I could have spent a lot of money on a computer and got Fallout 3 looking nicer but I'd rather just play it on 360 and be able to sit back and relax and watch it on the big TV instead of hunched over a keyboard and mouse. I actually did try it both ways, and I'll take the console, thanks. Reliance on online DRM and Steam and stuff like that, also a huge turn off.


 
It's not only about higher resolution and framerate even if most PC gamers like it that way. You can get cheaper rig, turn down resolution and put settings to lowest possible and get console like experience. I did that with AMD APU when I started playing with PC, before that I usually just ran emulators as nothing else worked except them and some Valves games.
Users usually just assume PC has to be about graphics and sitting on the desk. I usually put HDMI cable and use controller to play from sofa as it's much cheaper and easier to get games for PC but still I had to use mouse to select and boot game up. That's why I love that Valve has actually acknowledged this and now I can simply go to my sofa and press home button from controller and Big Picture boots up and it's pretty much like using console from that point without any hassle (if game is completely controller supported). I also use 3G as my main internet connection and only games that had any problems where ones using GFWL which is dead now. Steam if game is even once activated it works always, then there's places like GOG which has no DRM in anything and it's easy to buy them, add them to steam and then boot them from Big Picture.

At this point it's pretty much same whether to buy game to pc or console but then when you think about it: with PC you can spend your extra money to better parts and get better experience and with consoles you have to buy whole new machine and another more expensive copy of the same game to get better experience or if machines backwards compatible you get pretty much exactly same experience with slight disadvantages or advantages.

But again: if you are only going to play that game then and there and maybe even resell it forward then all of that may not even matter. Especially if user is gun shy with online activations and managing hardware.

However my best experience transitioning from console to PC: Mirror's Edge.
Console it was allright and looked and played good, it even got trophys and everything.
Then played illegal copy with my just build cheap AMD APU machine (all my money went to that machine  ) and I was amazed how much better it looked and felt.
Then I got better machine and sold old one so now I had nvidia card with PhysX and oh boy I laughed hysterically when glass got broken.
Now I got 144Hz monitor and 3D plasma. Some .ini config and game looked smooth as fuck and with stereo-3D I got that same hysterical laugh again when I jumped from roof to roof while looking down. Only disadvantage was I had to use my controller with TV so it felt so restricting with first person game.
I'm pretty sure if VR is going to be next thing that someone has already modded game to work with VR-headset and when I finally get one I will be laughing again.

..and I now own 4 legal copies of the Mirror's edge on PC. This is also why PC vs Console wars are so intense as PC gamers know how much better everything could be even if playing game then and there regardless of device should give almost exactly same experience.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 18, 2014)

I make fun of people all the time for their console choice. Though generally I only make fun of the Nin10yearolds...But that's just because it's hilarious watching them get all buttflustered. 

I like games. I've owned just about every main-stream console at this point, and I don't necessarily have a single "favorite" company. I think Nin10doh has their own things that make them good and shit, I think Microsoft has their own things that make them good and shit, and I think Sony has their own things that make them good and shit. Do some have more problems then others? Sure. Do I give a shit? Nope. As long as I can play X Y Z whenever I want I couldn't care less.

Though that said, I do admit I prefer PC gaming over consoles for various reasons. Easy access to thousands of games both old and new, better customization options, mods that don't require any kind of "hacked" machine, etc etc. To me, the better graphics/framerates etc are just icing on the cake.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 19, 2014)

I personally try to be as impartial as possible, but lately I have to confess that when it comes to consoles and handhelds, my interest in them is almost directly tied to how well they can be modified/customized/etc. It just no longer seems justifiable to get a console that can't be modded somehow. Even now, I've more reason to hunt down a Model 2 Genesis and the parts to perform some RGB/Audio mods on it than it would to buy a brand new PS4/Xbox One. And while the WiiU is currently more attractive than the former because at least the Wii Mode seems to be making strides, I still have yet to see anything from the homebrew community that yet pushes my "gotta buy it NAO" button.

If anything, my preferences hadn't been colored by the available games, so much as the reliability of the hardware, and what happened when it perishes. The only line of systems. For this reason, I am much more averse regarding a PlayStation than an Xbox. I've simply had way too many playstations fail, and too many games ruined by their systems to just blindly purchase one.


----------



## eriol33 (Apr 22, 2014)

> some that pride themselves on a hypothetical superiority that the hardware they own is the only hardware that should be owned.


 
eh not really. if I have some cash to burn I will buy both PS4 and Wii U or possibly all consoles and handheld in the market. most people can only buy one console you know, unless you're rich and have so much money to waste


----------



## WarMachine77 (Apr 22, 2014)

I think it's pretty stupid. Let people love what they love. You're probably one of my favourite staff members-I've seen other reporters bash the Wii U and people's preference for that in an attempt to boost their own ego, and back it up with their 'credentials'

Like fuck off; I think the Xbox One is stupid and overpriced, but if you like it, then you're entitled to that belief and I won't find my way to the Microsoft section to let you know that.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 22, 2014)

WarMachine77 said:


> I've seen other reporters bash the Wii U and people's preference for that in an attempt to boost their own ego, and back it up with their 'credentials'



Do link up some examples. Such a thing would be considered poor form for a reporter and need to be dealt with.


----------



## WarMachine77 (Apr 22, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Do link up some examples. Such a thing would be considered poor form for a reporter and need to be dealt with.


 
I've since ignored them  (using the ignore feature)and it would take a while for me to try and find something. You're not one of those staff members either, but they seem to take some sort of pride in trolling, last time I checked.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hmm, I might have to have a look at that as you really should not be able to have staff on ignore.

Also trolling or winding people up that have odd thoughts on things? Two very different concepts but some seem to mistake the latter for the former.


----------



## WarMachine77 (Apr 22, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Hmm, I might have to have a look at that as you really should not be able to have staff on ignore.
> 
> Also trolling or winding people up that have odd thoughts on things? Two very different concepts but some seem to mistake the latter for the former.


 
More of the latter if we're going to be subjective, though it gets pretty bad and some of it falls into trolling (though this was a few months ago) when you consider that they're ambassadors for the website.


----------



## Nyancat (May 11, 2014)

Some game forums can be interesting because they let you know about all the features and such like the Powersaves 3DS thread that's quite useful.


----------



## Smuff (May 11, 2014)

The main problem as I see it is that while we all know that opinions are like assholes (everyone has one) unfortunately in the internet age nobody seems able to keep theirs to themselves.

Let's all post pictures of our assholes instead.


----------

